# Squriting Blood Effect



## Holyhabanero (Aug 9, 2007)

I'm sure this has already been discussed, but search didn't come up with any results.

Has anyone tried the squiring blood effect using the parts from a Swiffer WetJet as demonstrated here:http://www.instructables.com/id/ENPZ3SMF37OW84O/

I'm curious to see if anyone has done this successfully.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Not tried it, but have seen what you are talking about. It should be a rather easy project.


----------

